# net-mgmt/telegraf error is not overly instructive



## ericx (Oct 17, 2022)

I'm trying to upgrade net-mgmt/telegraf.
During the compile, it simply outputs a long list of file names and when it finally fails:


```
...
github.com/russross/blackfriday/v2
github.com/cpuguy83/go-md2man/v2/md2man
github.com/xrash/smetrics
github.com/urfave/cli/v2
github.com/influxdata/telegraf/plugins/processors/aws/ec2
github.com/influxdata/telegraf/plugins/processors/all
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/telegraf

===>>> make build failed for net-mgmt/telegraf
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for net-mgmt/telegraf failed
===>>> Aborting update

   ...
```

Not sure there's enough info there to attempt an intelligent fix?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 17, 2022)

Here it compiles fine using poudriere.
Update the ports source with e.g. "git pull".


----------



## ericx (Oct 17, 2022)

Still using portsnap; but I had to wipe my ports tree anyway:

```
rm -rf /usr/ports/*; rm -rf /usr/ports/.[a-z]*; rm -rf /var/db/portsnap/*; portsnap fetch extract
```
So it was as fresh a tree as I could make it before I started.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 17, 2022)

I use,

```
rm -r /usr/ports/* /usr/ports/.??*
cd /usr/ports/
git clone --branch 2022Q4 https://git.FreeBSD.org/ports.git /usr/ports
```
Here it compiles just fine.


----------



## ericx (Oct 17, 2022)

KK.
Did not know that you could pull ports via git. I will try that.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 17, 2022)

Just not forget in three months you will need:

```
git clone --branch 2023Q1 https://git.FreeBSD.org/ports.git /usr/ports
```


----------



## ericx (Oct 18, 2022)

net-mgmt/telegraf compile using the git version of the ports tree was successful.
Thank you.


----------

